# Porsche Cayman



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Just saw this on Reuters:



> FRANKFURT, Feb 23 (Reuters) - German luxury carmaker Porsche <PSHG_p.DE> will launch the new Cayman S sports coupe this year to be positioned between its Boxster S roadster and its entry-level 911 Carrera, the company said on Wednesday.
> The hardtop two-seater will be based on the Boxster model line but endowed with more power, more room and a higher price. It will be outfitted with a mid-mounted 3.4 litre six-cylinder motor capable of 295 horsepower (HP).
> By comparison the Boxster S is powered by a 280 HP, 3.2 litre six-cylinder mid-mounted engine, while the 911 Carrera's six-cylinder rear-mounted 3.6 litre engine produces 325 HP.
> The company declined to specify the launch date of the Cayman S, which it made clear was not the eagerly awaited fourth model line that Porsche is due to decide on by mid-year.
> ...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hmmmmmm,  sounds interesting.

No pics with article?
50k pricetag?


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I just cant quite see the logic behind the launch. At the end of the day it is effectivley a boxster coupe with a 16bhp increase in power.

I cant see how they can justify pricing it between the boxster S and the 911. I presume the target price would therefore be arounf Â£50k.


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Agree completely...

However, would pricing it below the Boxster not steal 911 sales because it was just such good value?

Can't yet see why you would go for this over a 911 at Â£50k starting price.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its a shame they can't spell...

The Crocodile species is actually "Caiman" (which is derived from its Latin name)

:lol:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

In fairness I would have thought Porsche had checked. From OED:



> cayman, caiman ("[email protected]). Forms: 7 caimain, 9 kay-,
> kaiman. [In Sp. and Pg. caiman, F. caiman, app. from Carib.
> Martini, Galibi (Mainland Carib) Dict. has 'cayman crocodilus';
> Rochefort (c 1660) Iles Antilles 225 'le crocodile que les
> ...


So it's the back of the class for you again Tim. [smiley=dunce2.gif] :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Strangely, the online OED (www.askoxford.com) has no entry for "Cayman". A search brings up the entry for the PROPER spelling, "Caiman" instead - inside which is the definition:

caiman
/kaymn/ (also cayman)

• noun a tropical American reptile similar to an alligator.

- ORIGIN Carib.

Suggesting "Caiman" is correct, whereas "Cayman" is simply an additionally "allowed" spelling, else it would have merited its own entry.

Caiman Crocodilus is the species name under the Linnaeus classification.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

More info here:

http://www3.us.porsche.com/cayman/pcna.asp

and...(from PCGB site)

1st Press Release (From Bloomberg)

Porsche to Introduce Cayman Sports Car to Boost Vehicle Sales

Feb. 23 (Bloomberg) -- Porsche AG, the world's most profitable carmaker, will introduce a new sports car called the Cayman to reach a goal of selling 100,000 vehicles a year by 2008.

The Cayman, based on the Boxster model series and powered by a 295-horsepower engine, will be positioned between the Boxster S and 911 Carrera cars, Stuttgart, Germany-based Porsche said in a faxed statement today. Juergen Pippig, a spokesman, declined to say how many Caymans Porsche plans to sell or how much the car will cost.

Chief Executive Wendelin Wiedeking has boosted Porsche's earnings 10 years in a row, helped by new models including the Cayenne sport-utility vehicle and the Boxster, which first went on sale in 1997. The company last year rolled out new versions of the Boxster and 911 to fend off competition from Bayerische Motoren Werke AG's Z4 and DaimlerChrysler AG's Mercedes SLK models.

The Cayman is named after a small member of the crocodile family and represents the car's ``strength and agility,'' the company said. The model will be introduced at this year's Frankfurt car show.

The Boxster in Germany is priced at 43,068 euros ($56,900), including value-added tax, and the 911 starts at 64,700 euros. The Cayman will be priced between the two models, Porsche said today.

Jackie x


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> More info here:
> 
> The Cayman is named after a small member of the crocodile family and represents the car's ``strength and agility,'' the company said. The model will be introduced at this year's Frankfurt car show.
> 
> Jackie x


I thought crocodiles just sat there like dumb S;@ts all day long.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I am sure they went for Cayman because of the similarity to Carrera.

Probably considered Canary but when it came to the toss up bird or crocodile they went for the stinking bog living reptile.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Or Caravan would be good


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Or 'Gayman'

For the hairdressers :?: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

They should have stuck with the new theme of naming things after types of pepper and called it the "Porsche Cracked Black". :lol:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> They should have stuck with the new theme of naming things after types of pepper and called it the "Porsche Cracked Black". :lol:


In that case would someone be kind enough to pop my name down for a Porsche "Savinia Habanero" ? - according to http://www.chillifarm.com/chilli_store/seeds.asp
"Undoubtedly the hottest chilli in the world! It holds the record of 700 000 Scoville units. This is a chilli to be feared! The oil produced by this Chilli is used in the manufacture of Pepper Spray."

Should be enough to scare drivers of the new M5.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Got sent the promo link on e-mail from Porsche. What a load of corporate b0llox, tells you nothing about the car / what it looks like / how much it costs / when it's out. Promotions people obviously got lost up their own ar5es there :x


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Quite a few on the Porsche forums have already seen the Cayman but were made to sign a confidentiality agreement so they cannot say anything about it. How frustrating is that?!

Speculation at the moment would indicate that Porsche is looking to shift the focus away from the 911 concept (rear engine 2+2) to a mid engine range topper and the Cayman could fill that space. :?


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

We all know that the 911 lay out is a disaster, considering the position of the engine (behind the rear wheel axle), and that a layout alla boxster is way better to get decent handling of the car. I guess they wanna slowly move away from that 911 "problem", but the question is, will they succeed? They tried once some time ago, but that didnt work out all too well


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

ir_fuel said:


> We all know that the 911 lay out is a disaster, considering the position of the engine (behind the rear wheel axle), and that a layout alla boxster is way better to get decent handling of the car. I guess they wanna slowly move away from that 911 "problem", but the question is, will they succeed? They tried once some time ago, but that didnt work out all too well


I don't agree with what you'r saying.
Yes the layout is not perfect but look what they have done with it !

If you have ever driven a 911 you will know what i mean. The way the car behaves is so nice.
Traction out of a corner is great, its behaves nicely trough a corner, ...

No way they would ever kill the 911 ! :wink:


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

i have driven one already, and they did do a good job, but you cannot deny it would be far easier for them if the engine were ON the rear axle instead of behind it eh


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I think Porsche can't make their minds up about this car .... last August, I was told by Porsche Reading that it was going to be a Boxster Coupe with an entry price lower than the Boxster Cab - I was told 28K for the non-S version, to compete with the TT / 350Z etc.

Next rumour was an S model with more power priced above the Boxster Cab S.

It's either a good spin ... or they can't decide how to position it.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> I think Porsche can't make their minds up about this car .... last August, I was told by Porsche Reading that it was going to be a Boxster Coupe with an entry price lower than the Boxster Cab - I was told 28K for the non-S version, to compete with the TT / 350Z etc.
> 
> Next rumour was an S model with more power priced above the Boxster Cab S.
> 
> It's either a good spin ... or they can't decide how to position it.


...FWIW this is exaclty what I was told by the Dealer in Cardiff...


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I don't think the dealers have any idea. I have heard so much conflicting information that I will not believe anything until the car is officially released. Good fun speculating though!


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

raven said:


> I don't think the dealers have any idea. I have heard so much conflicting information that I will not believe anything until the car is officially released. Good fun speculating though!


You'd better believe it :wink:

http://www2.us.porsche.com/cayman/pcna.asp?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

himpe said:


> http://www2.us.porsche.com/cayman/pcna.asp?


The Matrix or what?


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Friday, I was at my Stealer in Germany. The word is that it is a "RS" type of vehicle. Meaning emphasis will be on motorsport use.

With the 3.4l engine, if they use the GT3 core instead of the 996 core, 360 Hp should be avail in a heartbeat. Might be a fun car...


----------

